# Shes STILL Alive Fockers



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some shots of my Wussy COnvicts with the NEW Rebel XT (Kit Lense)

*CLICK TO ENLARGE*


The GOB

Not a Bad shot of the Dark Guy

Notice this Less Dominant Males Colors?

One More of the GOB for you GOB lovers out there...

I Really liked the angle of this shot..for some unknown reason.

Last shot...
*Link to rest of the Pictures...lot of em;,*

Comments, Suggestions, anything WELCOMED!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Damn u Deez!!! you have the camera I WANT!!!! Canon EOS Rebel XT!!!!!!!!









Great pics too!!


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

cool cool


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

3xtacie said:


> Damn u Deez!!! you have the camera I WANT!!!! Canon EOS Rebel XT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it's pretty sweet. "Jus got to get used to it.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Great pics. In that first one mrs wonky gob looks pretty fat, getting ready to lay eggs?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> 3xtacie said:
> 
> 
> > Damn u Deez!!! you have the camera I WANT!!!! Canon EOS Rebel XT!!!!!!!!
> ...


Sweet!!!
where'd ya get it???
I am hopefully going to get one before or on x-mas


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

GOB


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

gordeez, is that camera the SLR digital???

my mom has one of those, i always steal it and run off to take pics of my fish,lol.

i love the manual setting, you can go crazy with it. with my camera, i dont like how i have to hold down the button to focus it, then it has to click to green, then it takes the pic. by the times that's done, the fish isnt where it's supposed to be.lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, you got some mad skillz with your new camera








Quick learner, eh?
















View attachment 73275


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

why cant i view the pics?? i want to see the skillz.









its says that the page is not found or something...its probably me.lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Puff said:


> why cant i view the pics?? i want to see the skillz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, My computer ''Wizard'' *** of a Brother fucked up my Website. It'll be up ina few


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's better









Awesome pics, G









One suggestion: if I were you, I'd play with different ways of cropping those pictures. Although a fish as center piece is the best way to show off your fish, cropping it differently (so the fish is more to the left or right, to the top or the bottom) may result in more interesting compositions from a photographer's point of view. The only thing is that there's little decor in the tank, which would make that a bit more tricky/difficult.


----------

